# Midnight rain



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Another one of Baby's tropical showers. Sorry about the quality of the pics -It was dark out and I had a light in front of me which messed everything up...

Is that rain?









Thank you mommy..









Here I go...








































































my favorite: twisted tiel..hehe









last frame


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


>


LOL!! These two made me laugh!! She sure is enjoying that hehe!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pic's Aly I love the last one, its just to funny she look adorable


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! She really loves the rain.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol great pics. Baby sure looks like she is enjoying herself


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Next time it rains i think i'll put my two in their travel cage and put them out in it for a while.  Baby also looks to have such good fun!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She REALLY just goes nuts...Ziggy tried it once for a few minutes but hasn't since...hopefully he'll like it as much as her. 




Bea said:


> Next time it rains i think i'll put my two in their travel cage and put them out in it for a while.



You should try it...I found out by accident that she loved it...


----------

